# Reducir voltaje 50v a 12v



## genesis1 (Jun 25, 2016)

Donde trabajo las baterías son de 48v y hay un instrumento nuevo q funciona a 12 v y un consumos de 700mA.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 25, 2016)

Recomendaría un regulador conmutado, pero sería más fácil buscar un módulo DC-DC en algún sitio a fabricarlo.

De lo contrario un regulador lineal como el 7812, pero se calentará, usa el buscador para más detalles.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2016)

Nuyel dijo:


> Recomendaría un regulador conmutado, pero sería más fácil buscar un módulo DC-DC en algún sitio a fabricarlo.
> 
> De lo contrario un regulador lineal como el 7812, pero se calentará, usa el buscador para más detalles.


Hola a todos , 48Voltios es demasiada tensión de entrada para un 7812 y mismo que lo fuese la dicipación en ese regulador  serias : (48V - 12V) = 36V x 0,7A (dato aclarado ) = 25Wattios      casi un hierro de solda (cautin).
Un regulador conmutado Chino serias la mejor opción.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 25, 2016)

Lo que te dice don Daniel es lo correcto, o puedes hacer algo muy *básico y torpe,* pero funcionaría.

Muchos diodos IN4007


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 25, 2016)

Siguiendo el torpe consejo de yosimiro, con 60 diodos en serie lo tenes resuelto .
Saliendo de la broma, podrias usar el LM2575HV-12.0 que soporta 60V de entrada y da como maximo una corriente de 1A. Con pocos componenetes externos tendras tu regulador, y que calentará mucho menos que si utlizaras un clasico regulador lineal. HOJA DE DATOS


----------



## genesis1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Gracias muchachos....pasa q tenemos muchos inconvenientes y quiero buscar la forma de solucionarlo...muchas gracias
No quiero modificar la instalación del carro...hoy en día sacamos 12v de un basó de la batería pero es molesto.


----------



## ruben90 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yo utilizaría un transistor de potencia en vez de un regulador (LM78XX, etc). Busca información sobre reguladores no integrados o regulador de seguidor emisor, tal vez te ayude en lo que estas buscando.
Es algo + o menos así,





esto seria un diseño básico. También puedes entrar al siguiente tema del foro,
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/aporte-fuente-regulable-0-50v-0-5a-9940/

Deberías especificar las características de las baterías, porque no siempre van a estar totalmente cargadas. Hay que ver cual seria el máximo tiempo que tardarían en descargarse con una carga de 700mA. 

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es conseguir una fuente conmutada de 12V/1A o armarte una fuente lineal con un transformador de unos 12VAC/1A (con o sin tap central), unos buenos capacitores de filtrado y un regulador LM7812. La opción es tuya


----------



## Scooter (Jun 26, 2016)

Regulador conmutado sin dudar. Hay que buscar, no muchos aguantan más de 30V de entrada.


----------

